# Do you have to give a creative presentation?



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, so I never make threads like this. Never. I'm really not a big fan of unsolicited advice or stories, but I was thinking about this just now and was thinking that I really wish I had known about this idea when I was back in school..

So I once took a class in community college that required us to get up in front of the class and tell a story in some creative way. I was so put off by it that I talked to my teacher and determined that even if I took a zero on the assignment, I would pass the class with a decent grade, so I opted to take the zero.

Well, this one guy - a genius, in my eyes - stood up, and the first thing he did was told the class to close their eyes and visualize the story as he told it! I am still blown away by this. Being able to be standing up in front of the class, giving a presentation - with no one looking at you! Amazing.

Anyway, I know this doesn't really apply to the standard every day classroom presentations, but as you can tell, I thought it was an idea worth sharing for the people who may be facing this kind of thing. And now I have officially made the kind of thread I never intended to make...


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Miss Awesome said:


> Well, this one guy - a genius, in my eyes - stood up, and the first thing he did was told the class to close their eyes and visualize the story as he told it! I am still blown away by this. Being able to be standing up in front of the class, giving a presentation - with no one looking at you! Amazing.


What was the topic for his presentation??


----------



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

You can't do this when you have a powerpoint to show. I hate presentations.


----------



## Scipioneflorer (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey this is a great Idea  Genius


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That is smart thinking. I don't think that would help me though lol.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wish I thought if this last week! Good thinking..


----------



## anxiousmofo (Feb 5, 2014)

I am giving powerpoint presentation tomorrow, will surely try it.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Thats great , i really like your way to give a presentation


----------

